# Wanted 20" Foremost JC Penney Murray built Swinger 1970's Girls bike



## stingrayjoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Looking for a bike with the yellow fading into green paint scheme. Please PM direct with photos and your price.

Do not post replies here. Thank you.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 8, 2018)

BTT


----------

